# USB Flash Back For Overclocking?



## Wrekx (Oct 10, 2011)

I have an Asus Maximus Iv.

One of the boards features is USB BIOS Flashback. 

In the book it says I have "USB" BIOS Flashback and BIOS Flashback.


Dose anyone understand this? One I seem to use a flash drive to load bios settings. But it says it's done by pushing a button for 2 seconds. Idk.. I'm very confused.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Maximus boards you get 2 options to flash your BIOS back from a USB drive 
makes it easier because you don't have to get a floppy drive etc 
If you are going to over clock before you do so just backup your current BIOs settings to a flash drive 
Once things go nuts in BIOS computer not booting in windows or whatever just pop the flash drive in and press the FLASH BACK button on the mobo or there is one by USB ports on the back of the case and done


----------

